# willingen bike park (germany) for american noob?



## grejji (Apr 25, 2010)

*DH and FR in Germany*

Hi all! I'm in mulheim germany until may and I came prepared for snowboarding lol not mtn biking. :madman: Had no idea it was so big here. The weathers beautiful. And I got the itch!

Anyways when I say im a noob its with respect to downhilling. I mostly ride xc but I've been to moab and rode slickrock, porcupine and amossaback and I was comfortable.

So I was wondering if willingen would be reasonable. I've always wanted to try dh and I think I could get by with buying some freeriding shoes, shorts and gloves and rent the rest. The question is will I be wayyyyyy over my head or are there some trails for novices?

Also if anyone is out here and wants to show me the lines at willingen ill buy your dinner and a few rounds! :thumbsup:

Peace!


----------



## merijn101 (Nov 17, 2007)

Willingen has 2,5 lines. 1 freeride track that is very friendly but loads of fun. Than there is the downhill track that has full on gaps and drops. It's rideable at a slower pace, but I'm pretty scared of going big up there. And at the bottom of the downhill track is the 4cross track. 

All and all very accessable, no need for a guide other than having fun and sharing the beers after. Talking about that: Willingen is well known for it's German stag parties. Freaky Germs (man en woman) totally wasted on booze trying to get down the tracks or the lift. At the last rides of the day they are your biggest danger.

Shop and rental at the bottom of the lift. Open for riding when the snow is gone. Friendly guys with good gear.

Other option in Winterberg, way more tracks and options. But the season is shorter, so check online if they are open.


----------



## grejji (Apr 25, 2010)

I just called them and they said 2 or 3 weeks until they open. Looks like I have some time to gather my gear! 

Thanks for the info! I went to winterberg last weekend for snowboarding. Looked like about a month before that snow clears. Didnt know they did biking till u said so. Their freeride park isn't messing around! I'll hit that place up as soon as it opens.

If you're headed that way this spring and you need someone to ride with, pm me. I'll be in mulheim until may 20.

-Greg

PS I'll keep my eyes peeled for the drunken two-wheeled avalanche!


----------



## grejji (Apr 25, 2010)

Just bought some gear at Unity Bikes in Langenfeld. Pair of five ten shoes and some fox shorts.

The guys were really helpful and the shop was good. Lots of gear for dh, freeride, and bmx stuff. If I need more gear like gloves or armor or a new lid, good chance I'll be back here.

They even pointed me to a nearby downhill spot in wolfstall. Just can't find any place to rent a bike or gear.


----------



## V.P. (Aug 26, 2007)

Go to winterberg, I went there last october and its awesome, shot alot of pics too, check out my blog for that:


----------



## grejji (Apr 25, 2010)

haha don't rub it in man! I think all the places that are ski resorts in the wintertime still have snow. Winterberg's webcams still show a healthy layer. 

Winterberg is definitely high on my list. But for now, I have to find a place that's not covered in snow, but still rents bikes.


----------



## grejji (Apr 25, 2010)

So I was creepin in some of the german forums and found this snake in the grass!!!

http://www.filthytrails.be/NEW/EN/INDEX/

This is a freeride park in Belgium. Looks like mostly north shore style.

Its about an hour and a half from Mulheim. They rent bikes. And best of all, they're open to biking year round.

Basically, I just found what I'm doing this weekend! :thumbsup:


----------



## cicatrix (Nov 15, 2010)

grejji said:


> So I was creepin in some of the german forums and found this snake in the grass!!!
> 
> http://www.filthytrails.be/NEW/EN/INDEX/
> 
> ...


wow, I'm going to add that to my list of places to go to on my trip. Thanks!


----------



## merijn101 (Nov 17, 2007)

Filthy Trails is good fun! Not big and you have to walk/ride up yourself. Some nice lines to keep you busy for a few hours. Do bring your own lunch and drinks, there are no accommodations. And check the site for one of the last weekends of March they are closed for a privet session.


----------



## grejji (Apr 25, 2010)

merijn101 said:


> Filthy Trails is good fun! Not big and you have to walk/ride up yourself. Some nice lines to keep you busy for a few hours. Do bring your own lunch and drinks, there are no accommodations. And check the site for one of the last weekends of March they are closed for a privet session.


Good advice. I checked the site and they said they're shut down on Thursday March 31st. I hope this is what you mean. I really want to go this weekend!!! I'm half tempted to just go with 2 days worth of food and just sleep in the back of my ford focus wagon!


----------



## grejji (Apr 25, 2010)

Filthy Trails Pics from this past Saturday. Super fun!!!

Gonna make the last one my profile pic. 

http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/6348637/
http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/6348674/
http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/6348720/
http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/6348722/
http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/6348746/
http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/6348777/
http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/6348804/
http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/6348820/
http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/6348838/
http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/6348886/


----------



## grejji (Apr 25, 2010)

Thinking of going to Winterberg tomorrow. For now I'm flying solo, but if anyone wants to meet up or carpool, pm me.


----------



## grejji (Apr 25, 2010)

merijn101 said:


> Willingen has 2,5 lines. 1 freeride track that is very friendly but loads of fun. Than there is the downhill track that has full on gaps and drops. It's rideable at a slower pace, but I'm pretty scared of going big up there. And at the bottom of the downhill track is the 4cross track.
> 
> All and all very accessable, no need for a guide other than having fun and sharing the beers after. Talking about that: Willingen is well known for it's German stag parties. Freaky Germs (man en woman) totally wasted on booze trying to get down the tracks or the lift. At the last rides of the day they are your biggest danger.
> 
> ...


Just got back from willingen. This is the perfect description. Unless my nuts magically grow to be the size of soccer balls, I don't see ever goin big on the dh run. Wow just crazy. Lol if that's what pros are Doin ill just keep my day job thank You very much. Hahahaha. But still worth doing very fun even if you don't do the gaps.

I dabbled in the freeride. Like you said very friendly. The north shores were really nice!

Lol and yeah those people were partying hard. At least 2 bachelor partys. People were already roudy at 11am!

Looks like willingen doesn't half-ass anything.


----------



## Karve (Mar 31, 2006)

Anyone know when willingen is open till? Cant see any info on the website. Cheers


----------



## merijn101 (Nov 17, 2007)

Willingen is open till the snow covers the tracks and the ski season starts. See attached a pic of a snowy saturday early december 2009. That was the last ride of that season .








Winterberg, the bigger park closer by, has a shorter season normally.


----------

